
Do you doodle in meetings? Don't throw these masterpieces away. - paskal
http://www.techpovera.com/blog/2007/06/doodling-in-meetings-ancient-but-widely.html
======
staunch
I've managed to get my average daily meetings to zero and the one thing I miss
is my great opportunity for doodling. I always doodle and it's always the most
productive thing that happens at any meeting.

Riding bicycles and doodling. Two things I recently rediscovered. Haven't
tried them together, yet.

